# hair growth



## wvpumpkin (May 12, 2005)

I may have posted this along time ago, but don't remember the responses. I need some suggestions for getting my hair to grow healthier and longer. I have really thin, fine hair, it is right above my shoulders, but has no volume. I heard the hsn hair and nail vitamins are good. Is there anything I can do to make it grow with leaps and bounds LOL thanks


----------



## elljmz (May 13, 2005)

PRE-NATAL VITAMINS- Took them when I was pregnant of course. My nails and hair grew so fast. I have very fine naturally curly hair and my hair never will grow past my shoulders. I think it kind of breaks off there and gets really thin and scraggly so I have to keep getting it trimmed. BUT while I was on those vitamins my hair grew so fast it didn't have time to break off. It just grew past my shoulders so quickly. I don't think it could hurt someone to take them without being pregnant but I would ask a doctor or pharmacist first just to be sure. Also I 've heard that massaging your scalp helps-Good Luck

Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* I may have posted this along time ago, but don't remember the responses. I need some suggestions for getting my hair to grow healthier and longer. I have really thin, fine hair, it is right above my shoulders, but has no volume. I heard the hsn hair and nail vitamins are good. Is there anything I can do to make it grow with leaps and bounds LOL thanks


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 13, 2005)

Vitamins are always a good idea!





Here's a previous thread about growing hair... CLICK ME!!!


----------



## princess220 (Oct 3, 2005)

GNC has Womens Hair Skin Nails Vitamins. They have 1000 mcg Biotin in them. Suppose to be good. I am planning on getting a bottle for myself soon.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *princess220* GNC has Womens Hair Skin Nails Vitamins. They have 1000 mcg Biotin in them. Suppose to be good. I am planning on getting a bottle for myself soon. Let us know if you see a difference


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *princess220* GNC has Womens Hair Skin Nails Vitamins. They have 1000 mcg Biotin in them. Suppose to be good. I am planning on getting a bottle for myself soon. i've heard a lot of people rave about GNC's Ultra Nourishair vitamins but I can't get hold of them - i really want them - i do i do i doooooo


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 14, 2005)

I Take Natures Bounty Biotin Pills And It Really Worked, U Sould Give It A Try


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks - has anyone heard of or used Pantogar - i didn't find so much info on it on the net but my derm had a brochure on it at her office!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Oct 15, 2005)

i heard eatin alot of celery helps hair grow, ermmm u cud hav a look and see if acv helps with hair growth cuz i only no that it helps volumise and shine.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Oct 15, 2005)

I started taking Perfectil (a vitamin tablet) last week (Tuesday) and my hair has grown an inch and a half in that time. My hair usually grows an inch per month. It's a little too early to tell if it's making my hair thicker (I'm in NYC and it's been raining and that tends to "swell up" my hair). My nails have grown faster this week.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Oct 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SamanthaBNYC* I started taking Perfectil (a vitamin tablet) last week (Tuesday) and my hair has grown an inch and a half in that time. My hair usually grows an inch per month. It's a little too early to tell if it's making my hair thicker (I'm in NYC and it's been raining and that tends to "swell up" my hair). My nails have grown faster this week. Am I reading this right??? an inch and a half in a week. That is amazing, Where can I get these vitamins???


----------



## fiji (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes, please share where you got these vitimins, and what mg they are. I've been trying to grow my hair out forever from a bad (short) haircut!!


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SamanthaBNYC* I started taking Perfectil (a vitamin tablet) last week (Tuesday) and my hair has grown an inch and a half in that time. My hair usually grows an inch per month. It's a little too early to tell if it's making my hair thicker (I'm in NYC and it's been raining and that tends to "swell up" my hair). My nails have grown faster this week. i took perfectil too last summer - i remember that my nails got really healthy but i can't remember what happened to my hair - wish i could! wow your hair grew sooooo long! mine would take months to grow that fast! i am currently on Roaccutane so I'm kind of scared to take pills that might affect my skin too but i will be discussing this with my derm next week!


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Linab5* Juliet what is reacutane for?I got the andrew lessman hair skin and nails and did see a difference.

My hair is thining so bad in the top I've been thinking of a transplant.

I heard ominilife has a product that has grown hair even in old bald men



I may consider trying that first.

i'm taking Roaccutane for my acne problem - i'm due to get off it next week after being on them for 8 months!


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Oct 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* Am I reading this right??? an inch and a half in a week. That is amazing, Where can I get these vitamins??? I got mine at a drugstore in New York called "Duane Reade". I had read an article in "Shop Etc." a while ago, I think it was called "Do these pills work?" or something like that. Well, they had a tester try out Perfectil and she said it really did work and it grew her hair out and made it thicker. They cost around $20.00, but I got mine on sale for $16.00.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Oct 15, 2005)

In the October issue of Vogue, there is an article called "Rapunzel Calling" and it talks about the new long hair trend. In the article, a hairdresser recommends Viviscal tablets to celebrities to get their hair to grow out really fast. It said it costs $80.00 for a month supply. It grows hair longer, but not thicker. The Viviscal is mentioned on page 398.


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SamanthaBNYC* In the October issue of Vogue, there is an article called "Rapunzel Calling" and it talks about the new long hair trend. In the article, a hairdresser recommends Viviscal tablets to celebrities to get their hair to grow out really fast. It said it costs $80.00 for a month supply. It grows hair longer, but not thicker. The Viviscal is mentioned on page 398. interesting - i will see what my derm recommends to me next Thursday cause my hair is soooooooooooooooooooooo dry and needs a boost!


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 22, 2005)

My dermatologist prescribed Pantogar to me - i have to take 1 tablet 3 times a day. I hope this works in making my hair stronger and nicer. It says it will take 3 months to start seeing results. I just have to be patient and I'm doing loads of treatments too which should help.

I didn't find much info on the net about Pantogar though apart from its website.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *juliet1985* My dermatologist prescribed Pantogar to me - i have to take 1 tablet 3 times a day. I hope this works in making my hair stronger and nicer. It says it will take 3 months to start seeing results. I just have to be patient and I'm doing loads of treatments too which should help. 
I didn't find much info on the net about Pantogar though apart from its website.

hmmm... 3x's a day and it'll still take 3 months to see any effects? hopefully they aren't too expensive! lol Be sure to keep us updated !!


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 23, 2005)

My family has a genetic hair thinning problem, and we have seen specialists, I was told to take biotin. It didnt help, but my hair isnt too bad yet. My mom takes it and it doesnt help either. I can run my fingers through my hair and clumps come out, everyone says there is nothing we can do



My brother started going bald in high school. I may try some of those other vitamins, my hair thinning isnt noticeable yet, it grows fast but what good is long if there is none of it.


----------



## tsims (Oct 31, 2005)

biotin and horsetails root are the two i have heard of. you have to be careful with horsetail though, you should be 18 at least to take it, it is natural plant but contains nicotine.

ts


----------



## Skubi (Jan 7, 2012)

Did you use Pantogar? How did it work for you? Thanks


----------



## Karren (Jan 7, 2012)

> GNC has Womens Hair Skin Nails Vitamins. They have 1000 mcg Biotin in them. Suppose to be good. I am planning on getting a bottle for myself soon.


 I have thinning hair and was listening to Dr radio on Sirius XM and they recommended Biotin and Monioxidil. Which started taking and using and my hair is growing back in and getting thicker after a few months!


----------

